# Fake vampire fangs wouldn’t detach from her actual chompers.



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/health/alab...edical-nightmare-after-3-fake-teeth-get-stuck

You gotta admit though, they are some pretty fine looking chompers.:mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to animate---------------------------


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner12 said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/health/alab...edical-nightmare-after-3-fake-teeth-get-stuck
> 
> You gotta admit though, they are some pretty fine looking chompers.:mrgreen:


Just don't say: "Bite Me" to her.


----------

